# Hadaly vs Skyline vs BB showdown



## Silver (29/1/18)

Another side by side battle

Since i recently got my new Hadaly dialled in pretty good, i decided to put it up against some strong contenders which I have been vaping for a while.

All loaded with the same juice - LIT SideChick plus some nic plus some menthol  i know this juice quite well. Its a glorious Pear, Litchi and Ice mix, with more ice added!







From left to right

*Hadaly* - with my 0.8 ohm 26g NI80 simple coil
*Skyline* - with a 0.7 ohm VandyVape superfine MTL fused clapton - no airdisk, fully open airflow
*BB/Exo* - with an old 0.44 ohm RiaanRed fused Clapton
All have Royal Wicks
All have the identical juice
All single coil

Powers are a bit different. Skyline the lowest at 15W. Then the Hadaly at 18W and then the BB at 24W.

Been vaping these side by side for a full day.
So how do they compare?

*BB/Exo - dense, juicy flavour*
The densest and juiciest. Wettest. Very flavourful. But the least crisp. Menthol not as sharp. Am picking up slightly sweeter litchi. Perhaps not fair because this is a very old coil. Will revisit in time when i put in a new coil from @smilelykumeenit

*Skyline - highest "definition" of flavour*
The crispest. It has such great definition of flavour. Sharp. Nice menthol burn. Amazing since its only at 15 Watts. Impressive indeed.

*Hadaly - gorgeous allrounder*
Probably the "purest" flavour. Slightly less crisp than the Skyline but its got an allround flavour that covers all the aspects. Sharpish menthol and i can taste the sweetness of the fruits slightly more than the Skyline. Slightly softer feel to the vapour.

*So which is the best?
Honestly, they are all outstanding. The differences are quite small. I like them all. Perhaps the allround flavour performance of the Hadaly takes it slightly but it's so close. I love the crispness of the Skyline - and the juicy wetness on the BB! *

Bear in mind these are all set up with fairly tame coils at lowish power to suit my vaping style and the juice.

Conclusion - They are all amazing!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos (29/1/18)

A bold task indeed! 
Im glad you put them all to the test!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/18)

Christos said:


> A bold task indeed!
> Im glad you put them all to the test!



Thanks @Christos
I had a plan to do this but had to wait till the Hadaly got set up more to my liking
I like to have a reference point like this on the same juice
Now i can go ahead and experiment more with coils and see what changes

I am happy with the superfine mtl fused clapton in the Skyline.
I want to put a new coil in the exo
And then perhaps in time try something slightly more exotic in the hadaly but i dont want it to get too hot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (29/1/18)

PS - its the never ending quest for an improved vape 
Another rabbit hole that is all consuming

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (29/1/18)

Oooh... @Silver stirring the pot between the fanboys.

Personally never tried the skyline. So cant give my comment.

Still need to find my sweetspot with the Hadaly. Not doing it as yet for me.

But the BB with a good clapton. That is magic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (29/1/18)

Tugging at another fan boy based rda would be a goon v1 22m(if they could be found)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Oooh... @Silver stirring the pot between the fanboys.
> 
> Personally never tried the skyline. So cant give my comment.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Adephi 
What juice you vaping in the Hadaly?


----------



## antonherbst (29/1/18)

Awesome idea @Silver i just did the same with an other juice review and used the same juice but the mods was setup diferently to my liking and it made me aware of diferent notes in the juices at diferent settings and coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Awesome idea @Silver i just did the same with an other juice review and used the same juice but the mods was setup diferently to my liking and it made me aware of diferent notes in the juices at diferent settings and coils.



Thats great @antonherbst 
And i agree with you

Thats why when I review a juice i try to use a few setups. Sometimes it takes a while to find the right setup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (29/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Adephi
> What juice you vaping in the Hadaly?


I had RudeRudi's Icee Lychee. But currently having problems with the mod I'm running it on. So will keep on trying for the perfect setup.


----------



## Silver (29/1/18)

Adephi said:


> I had RudeRudi's Icee Lychee. But currently having problems with the mod I'm running it on. So will keep on trying for the perfect setup.



Ok cool
Do you know that juice well on other setups?


----------



## Adephi (29/1/18)

Silver said:


> Ok cool
> Do you know that juice well on other setups?


I had it in my Ileaf Mello 4 as well. Its good but as good as comercial coils get.


----------



## antonherbst (29/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thats great @antonherbst
> And i agree with you
> 
> Thats why when I review a juice i try to use a few setups. Sometimes it takes a while to find the right setup.



And it gives the different vaper profiles the view on their “type” of vape. I find it very helpfull in selecting what juice to buy. 

Enjoy the vape.


----------



## Silver (29/1/18)

Adephi said:


> I had it in my Ileaf Mello 4 as well. Its good but as good as comercial coils get.



Ah ok

My thinking is to try a new device with a juice you know very well on another good rebuildable device. Then you know what to "look" for in the flavour. If you know what i mean


----------



## Adephi (29/1/18)

Silver said:


> Ah ok
> 
> My thinking is to try a new device with a juice you know very well on another good rebuildable device. Then you know what to "look" for in the flavour. If you know what i mean


Yeah I know what you mean. Also had that juice in the BB before and fell in love immediately. Unfortunately havent had time to mix more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> I had a plan to do this but had to wait till the Hadaly got set up more to my liking
> I like to have a reference point like this on the same juice
> Now i can go ahead and experiment more with coils and see what changes
> ...


That superfine MTL wire is phenomenal for higher ohm low watt builds. Really really works very well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

No fence-sitting please @Silver ! 

If you could only take one with you for a trip overseas for a month which one would it be? Surely our resident high-nic super-tight-draw fan isn't choosing the Hadaly?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (30/1/18)

Stosta said:


> No fence-sitting please @Silver !
> 
> If you could only take one with you for a trip overseas for a month which one would it be? Surely our resident high-nic super-tight-draw fan isn't choosing the Hadaly?


If he doesn't say the BB then he is lying. It is The One True option of only one option can be had!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

TheV said:


> If he doesn't say the BB then he is lying. It is The One True option of only one option can be had!


Out of these three then maybe...

But he left the Subtank Mini out of the showdown because that just wouldn't be fair on these three kiddos

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

Stosta said:


> No fence-sitting please @Silver !
> 
> If you could only take one with you for a trip overseas for a month which one would it be? Surely our resident high-nic super-tight-draw fan isn't choosing the Hadaly?



Lol @Stosta

For a trip away, if i could only take one of these three I would certainly take the BB
Reason is that its more compact, carries more juice and has been reliable to date.

The Skyline is great but requires frequent refilling and for travel its not as compact when on a mod.

Despite the good flavour on the Hadaly - its a dripper the way I am using it now, so not convenient for me for out and about. 

Dont get me started on comparing these three with my other mighty devices such as the Subtank Mini, EVOD or the Reo/RM2....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

Silver said:


> Lol @Stosta
> 
> For a trip away, if i could only take one of these three I would certainly take the BB
> Reason is that its more compact, carries more juice and has been reliable to date.
> ...


Perfect!

I feel you're still fence-sitting, but I'll forgive you because you have given such a great rundown on these three highly rated setups! Thanks for taking the time to test and report back on your findings.

Even though I'm moving towards dripping and DTL vaping, I would agree with you that it still isn't practical for out-and-about usage. I get great flavour from my drippers, but you have to be so careful with them or else you end up with juice everywhere, and for that reason tanks will still always have a place in my heart (read pocket and car).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Perfect!
> 
> I feel you're still fence-sitting, but I'll forgive you because you have given such a great rundown on these three highly rated setups! Thanks for taking the time to test and report back on your findings.
> 
> Even though I'm moving towards dripping and DTL vaping, I would agree with you that it still isn't practical for out-and-about usage. I get great flavour from my drippers, but you have to be so careful with them or else you end up with juice everywhere, and for that reason tanks will still always have a place in my heart (read pocket and car).



Lol again on the fence sitting accusation @Stosta 

As for flavour and the vape itself its a very close toss up between the above three in the OP.
Id say the Hadaly wins by a small margin for its overall taste. 
The skyline is a touch sharper and crisper and the BB quite a bit juicier and wetter.

I really like them all and have enjoyed rotating them. Each have their own nuance. That said, its not really a like for like fair comparison. They have different coils and different powers.


----------



## Amir (30/1/18)

As a proud owner all 3 of the above in contention... They're all fantastic in their own right!! 

The Hadaly, with a @Moey_Ismail pentacore at 0.25ohm does exceptionally well with bakery style juices. I'm not talking the overly powerful, pungent, so sweet you get a toothache kinda juice but more along the lines of a mildly complex kind... Carnival Crunch is a good example because that's what I have going on right now in the Hadaly/Gloom set up. A full bodied, textured and decadent vape.

The Skyline, with a @smilelykumeenit FSA at 0.40 ohm and 30W is clean, crisp, sharp and menthol orientated. Currently running LIT Side chic with a nic bump and its magical. It has the right amount of abrasiveness, with a cooling effect from the menthol. The flavor notes dance in and out purposefully and completely. It takes the heat out of any situation... Best vaped in a sauna kinda vibe.

The BB, my most used and most beloved device, paired with an exocet and a @smilelykumeenit nano alien at 0.9ohm and 25W, is my somewhat middle ground kind of set up in a sense that it specializes in anything not bakery or menthol. Reference for this is Bearded Vikings Loki, a lemon lime candy situation with more flavor notes than I can put my finger on. It's wet, it's dense, I can't even talk when my lungs are full of the saturated vapor on the inhale. It's the most flavor intense experience I have had to date. (And many here will know that I've tried more than a few devices and atty's in my hunt for Nirvana. The BB is also a very well rounded device in a sense that it has a high e-juice capacity, combined with low power and juice consumption... It's a workhorse!! It goes with me everywhere. I have faith in it, I rely on it... It's dependable and nifty. It's the crown jewel of my vaping arsenal!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

Amir said:


> As a proud owner all 3 of the above in contention... They're all fantastic in their own right!!
> 
> The Hadaly, with a @Moey_Ismail pentacore at 0.25ohm does exceptionally well with bakery style juices. I'm not talking the overly powerful, pungent, so sweet you get a toothache kinda juice but more along the lines of a mildly complex kind... Carnival Crunch is a good example because that's what I have going on right now in the Hadaly/Gloom set up. A full bodied, textured and decadent vape.
> 
> ...



Such a great writeup and summary @Amir 
Enjoyed reading that!

And am glad you have also experienced LIT Sidechick with added nic in the Skyline. Your description there is tops.

One thing is for sure, these three are great devices for flavour. And i am so glad i got the Hadaly from you


----------



## Mic Lazzari (30/1/18)

Nice write up @Silver. Thanks. 
I was very impressed with @Rob Fisher 's Skyline which he graciously let me test drive at the Durban show.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Nice write up @Silver. Thanks.
> I was very impressed with @Rob Fisher 's Skyline which he graciously let me test drive at the Durban show.



Thanks @Mic Lazzari 
@Rob Fisher has guided me very well with the Skyline and the BB. They both do so well with fruity menthols. Am loving them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (30/1/18)

Silver said:


> Such a great writeup and summary @Amir
> Enjoyed reading that!
> 
> And am glad you have also experienced LIT Sidechick with added nic in the Skyline. Your description there is tops.
> ...



I think I found a coil you might enjoy... Its a @RiaanRed 0.8 ohm coil.... I think it's a fused clapton. I pulled out a wrap from each side bringing it down to .7ohm, popped it in the hadaly on my old faithful istick 40W at 35W and using it as a dripper not a squonker. Loving it!! nothing overwhelming, no scorching lips or blistering hot vapor... Just pure flavor with long, slow, even draws. Dries the cotton out back to brand new because of its low intensity

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

Amir said:


> I think I found a coil you might enjoy... Its a @RiaanRed 0.8 ohm coil.... I think it's a fused clapton. I pulled out a wrap from each side bringing it down to .7ohm, popped it in the hadaly on my old faithful istick 40W at 35W and using it as a dripper not a squonker. Loving it!! nothing overwhelming, no scorching lips or blistering hot vapor... Just pure flavor with long, slow, even draws. Dries the cotton out back to brand new because of its low intensity



Thanks @Amir
Noted

I still need to try exotics in the Hadaly...
Never ending...


----------



## shaun2707 (30/1/18)

Amir said:


> I think I found a coil you might enjoy... Its a @RiaanRed 0.8 ohm coil.... I think it's a fused clapton. I pulled out a wrap from each side bringing it down to .7ohm, popped it in the hadaly on my old faithful istick 40W at 35W and using it as a dripper not a squonker. Loving it!! nothing overwhelming, no scorching lips or blistering hot vapor... Just pure flavor with long, slow, even draws. Dries the cotton out back to brand new because of its low intensity



Sounds good @Amir.... will also maybe look at that!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (30/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir
> Noted
> 
> I still need to try exotics in the Hadaly...
> Never ending...



But tons of fun... Be sure to take notes or you'll end up like me and have a eureka moment on every single build

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

Amir said:


> But tons of fun... Be sure to take notes or you'll end up like me and have a eureka moment on every single build



Thanks @Amir 
I have notes for each atty. Not that it makes it any easier it just makes me more comfortable. Hehe


----------



## Amir (30/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir
> I have notes for each atty. Not that it makes it any easier it just makes me more comfortable. Hehe



I wish I could do due diligence in that department but I'm just so lazy... the benefit to that is I have a coil guy, and he's not lazy, so he makes all the notes for me... He tells me things I said 6 months ago sometimes and I have to remind him that I'm a very dynamic person... I'm constantly changing.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------

